# Are you evil?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This was posted on my sisters lab board. They are a group of evil people.:stick: http://www.blogthings.com/howevilareyouquiz/

:angel: I'm only 16% evil it said I'm so good so good that evil people fear me.:angeldevi


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

*~wanted~ Dead Or Alive?????*

I CAME UP 66%. IT ALSO CLAIMED I WAS VERY EVIL EVEN TO MUCH TO CARE, AND THAT THOSE WHO WHO LOVE ME PROBABLY FEAR ME. ALOT! by the way I have no comment in fact im outta here!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## APBTenthusiast (Oct 31, 2006)

72% evil.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I THINK THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I'VE BEEN HAPPY THAT SOMEONE ELSE HAS BEATEN ME IN SOMETHING!:hammer: :woof: :clap: MY WIFE DID GET AN 80% HOWEVER. BUT I LOVE HER TO DEATH! :clap:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm 60% Evil! :angeldevi


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

74% evil,sounds about right...hey but 26% good person aint really to bad.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

*You Are 40% Evil*










A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well.
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil.

*How Evil Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howevilareyouquiz/

That's what it said about me. Does that make me a little closet freak??? LOL FEAR ME!!!!
:angeldevi


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay...... ya'll uhhhh I feel maybe I should do more bad with the scores I have seen already, but I am only 16% evil...:angel:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

48 %.................


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I got this from my sisters lab board and I really was hoping that we would be less evil then those guys but we are not!!!oke:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

You Are 28% Evil


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

i am 42% evil i guess thats good i got more good than bad in me.. haha


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahahaha I knew it!!! I am evil.... Im 80% evil.... I really did know that... Im a mean bitch when i wanna be!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Hey Evan, I'm with you man!
I'm 42% evel...lol this is what it told me... "You are evil, but you haven't yet mastered the dark side.
Fear not though - you are on your way to world domination." ....lmao


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*84% Evil*

Like The shedder said "It feels soo good to be soo Bad"


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

72%------ :angeldevi I thought it would be more!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

What!? Am i really the evilest person?!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya im second!!!:rofl: Hey do the purity test!!! I'll do it and post it!!!! hahahah


----------



## NateDG72 (Dec 8, 2006)

You Are 86% Evil 

You're the most evil person you know. 
The devil is even a little scared of you! 

I dont think im evil, just a little mean spirited.


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*68%*

68% evil, gosh as many as I picked I thought it would be more...:clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I did the pure test. It came up 72%.....
Well, you're not exactly an angel - but you're pretty darn close.
But chances are, you have a couple juicy secrets deep in your closet. 

I have to report that no I have no juicy secrets. I wonder..... I'm I missing out on anything or evrything? Mama said to be good she didn't say how good.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

*You Are 68% Evil*










You are very evil. And you're too evil to care.
Those who love you probably also fear you. A lot.

*How Evil Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howevilareyouquiz/


----------



## J.HUFF (Dec 9, 2006)

I ended up 0% Evil......???? WTH


----------



## nathanj (Jan 15, 2007)

*lol*

i am 68% evil and too evil too care. lol it says that the people tht love me also fear me. my dogs love me and respect me. who cares about everyone else


----------



## dena (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm 76% evil- gee, i didn't think i was THAT bad- but my dogs still love me!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

*76%*

76% Evil not to bad lol:angeldevi


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

*You Are 100% Evil*










You're the most evil person you know. 
The devil is even a little scared of you!

*How Evil Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howevilareyouquiz/


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> *You Are 100% Evil*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does this not surprise me!!!!!:angeldevi


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Why does this not surprise me!!!!!:angeldevi


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------

